# GRAFCET: Not-Aus Funktion einbauen



## Georgius (29 Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe gerade für eine Steuerung einen Grafcet aus 10 Schritten erstellt.
Wie bringe ich da sinnvoll eine Not-Aus Funktion unter. Bei dieser soll ein Zylinder ganz ausgefahren werden (also Magnetventil bestromt). Anschliessend soll die Steuerung wieder in den Initialisierungsschritt gehen.
Wäre ja etwas unübersichtlich und aufwendig, wenn ich nach jedemSchritt 2 Alternativtransitionen (eine mit Not-Aus) einbauen muss.

Ich hoffe es ist einigermassen verständlich wo mein Problem ist.
Über jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

Gruß

G.


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich setze i.d.R. bei "Steuerspannung AUS" etc. meine Schrittketten komplett zurück. Zum Wieder-Starten muß die Station in Grundstellung sein. Dies erreiche ggf. durch einen Neben- oder Teil-Zweig der Station, wo dann nur die Grundstellungs-Bedingungen hergestellt werden - meißtens ist diese aber auch schon ein Teil der Haupt-Schrittkette.

Gruß
LL


----------

